# Is my dog pregnant or is it a false pregnancy? (hopefully) Expert answers please



## Trouble (Apr 10, 2010)

This february while I was at work my husband aparently let our two INTACT dogs out back together while my female was in heat. While I am at home I keep the 2 door rule. Long story short, they tied on the 19th of February and the 26th. NO I am not a backyard breeder. My female Carolina Dog is unable to be spayed because 5 months ago when my vet tried she almost died as soon as she went under, My male husky/pitbull mix, was just finally fixed last week through the SPCA (which we were on the waiting list forever). That puts my female at around either 7 or 8 weeks. I'm thinking she'll be due around the 20th-24th, that is if she is pregnant (which I'm hoping she's not.) The vets around me are very reluctant to do the abortion shot as it has been really bad side effects in the females. So they recommended I just let her continue on with the pregnancy. I have a couple questions so I can know if she truley is pregnant. In the begining she was throwing up a little and was really hungry. Her nipples have gotten big and the back ones have even begun to sag a little. She has become very clingy. But this last week she hasn't really been wanting to eat much (estimated 7-8 weeks) and the litle bit of food she actually does eat has to be mixed with wet food and she doesn't even eat much of that, just wants to take bites then come back for more later. And my biggest concern is she hasn't gained that much weight at all, maybe like a couple of pounds. Is it because her breed is very active and she is athletic? Or do not all dogs get round? Today I put my hand on her belly and there was something weird, the only way I can describe it is to say that it was like a grinding feeling? I know that sounds weird but, thats the noise I imagined going along with it. Is that a puppy kicking? Is she still skinny because there's only one puppy? I can't take her into my vet but there will be no more puppies after this because my male has since been fixed. Does this sound like a false pregnancy or normal?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The only way to know for sure is to get an x-ray done, If she is pregnant you'll have to get one done anyways. Bitches don't normally start showing any physical signs of pregnancy untill halfway thru, they are pregnant for 63 days


----------



## Trouble (Apr 10, 2010)

Well since she's 7-8 weeks she's way over halfway through. My vet cannot do an x-ray. There are no open appointments
so it's pretty frustrating


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you live in Cali, there MUST be other vets around.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

This might sound silly, but can you put your hand on her tummy and feel anything?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

There must be other vets in the area. No reason to stick with a vet that provides crummy customer service. 

With those mating dates she has 13-21 days left. So I guess you'll know soon enough. Were those the only times they got together or was there contact after the 26th? I would say that with 2 matings a week apart, there's a very high chance she's pregnant if she's not sterile. 

There are safer anesthetics vets can use for dogs with anesthetic sensitivities. If you still want her spayed you can find a GOOD vet and ask about your options. Since of course your male isn't the only one to worry about and she could still get pregnant in the future from some other male.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

If they were seen tied once wouldn't someone have kept them apart from then on to prevent a second mating? Sheesh.

I would most definitely find another vet to have xrays done. You want to have a general idea of how many pups, if any, so you can take action if she doesn't deliver them all, lest an emergency c-section be needed


----------

